# CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120



## Hawkzton (28. Dezember 2012)

*CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Hallo liebe Community,

erstmal zu meiner Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M (Infos hier)
Btw. hat einer ne Idee warum Everest Ultimate mein mainboard nicht erkennt? Selbst windows kriegts hin, im Taskmanager sind 8 CPU's aufgelistet und auslastung haben sie auch,

CPU: AMD FX8 8120 Eight-Core Prozessor @ 3,1 GHZ (Infos hier)
Netzteil: Be quiet! L7-530W Pure Power (Infos hier)
Graka: Radeon HD 7870 OC 2 GB GDDR5 GPU clock 1100 (Infos hier)
Ram:  Corsair Vengance 16 GB 1600 mhz
Festplatte: leider noch eine HDD


ich möchte für meinen Cpu einen neuen Kühler, da der jetzige (Standard) laut ist, wie eine Kettensäge, aber ne Kühlleistung wie nen Lagerfeuer hat.
Da ich davon aber null Plan habe, und nicht weiß welcher da reinpasst, frage ich euch, im Anhang gibt es Bilder(siehe Bild1).

Auf Bild 2 habe ich ein blaues Kabel in der Hand, welches leider noch keinen Platz bekommen hat, das ist aber glaube ich das Kabel für meine Schnittstellen vorne am Rechner, weil davon funktioniert nur die 3.0 USB
Habe vorne aber noch USB 2.0 und Audio, welche mir sehr wichtig sind. Könnt ihr mir da helfen, wisst ihr ob es dafür einen Adapter gibt oder sonstiges?

Bild1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe

MfG
Danny


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Das Kabel (Usb3.0) könntest Du beim Asus M5A78L-M über eine PCI-Karte anschliessen DeLOCK 89315, 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 3.0 intern (19-Pin), PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Welches Gehäuse verwendest Du denn ? Eventuell müsstest Du mal messen, wieviel Platz Du hast.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Dezember 2012)

Gute CPU Kühler wären: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Pure), Scythe Mugen 2/3, Thermalright Macho. 
(Das sind aber richtig große Kühler, mess vorher also gut aus, ob die überhaupt in dein Gehäuse passen.)

(Bin über die App on, deshalb gibt's jetzt keine Links zu den Kühlern)

Das Kabel, für das du keinen Steckplatz gefunden hast, sieht mir nach einem Front-USB 3.0 Kabel aus. Afaik hat dein Board dazu noch keinen Anschluss. Wie Adi schon sagte, wirst du die wohl eine Karte dafür kaufen müssen. (Du kannst es auch weglassen, wenn du es nicht brauchst.)


----------



## Hawkzton (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

komischerweise tuts vorne nur der USB 3.0 SLOT

alles andere ncht, wie z.b. die 2 usb 2.0 und die audio stecker


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

USB3.0 sollte bei Dir gar nicht funktionieren.
Schau mal nach, ob am Front-Panel die Leitungen vertauscht verlötet worden .


----------



## unre4l (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Ich hätte da eine Vermutung bzgl. Everest, ich meine das Program ist schon eine ganze Weile alt und wird auch nicht weiterentwickelt, daher kennt das Programm den Prozessor und das Mainboard nicht und es wird es auch nicht, da es unter einem anderen Namen übernommen wurde.


----------



## Cappuandy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Hi zusammen,

abgesehen von den ausmaßen wäre evtl. noch gut zu wissen wieviel Du ausgeben möchtest?

Hier evtl. 4 Kandidaten.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 *Höhe 15cm
Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B (SCMG-3100) *Höhe 15,8cm
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro *Höhe 16,5cm
Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B (SCNJ-3100) *Höhe 16cm

Gruß Andy


----------



## Hawkzton (28. Dezember 2012)

@ Adi1... wahrscheinlich als notlösung, habe mir den pc mit mainboard so gekauft^^ wurde schon gemacht xD, deine vermutung kann also sein. 
Und wie kommt das mit meinem Sound? Ich würd gern vorne mein headset anschließen, weil hinten meine 5.1 anlage dran ist...

@unre4l Dachte ich mir auch schon, ah gott sei dank 

@ Cappuandy ja cool muss ich mal nachschauen. werde es heut abend mal nachmessen


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Dann schau doch einfach mal nach, ob die Audio-Anschlüsse verkabelt sind.
Hier kannst Du nachlesen ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.

Siehe Seite 1-7 und 1-22


----------



## dgcss (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Wenn du die hohen Vengance hast passt leider nur der Polimatech Genesis. Mit bisl Frotzeln auch Ultra Schmale Kühler 

Wenn es die Verlinkten Low Profile Speicher sind kann ich dir wärmstens (ähh Coolsten) den Noctua U12P (hab ich selbst bei meinen 8120) oder den größeren D14 nahelegen. Weder der U12 noch der D14 ist Hörbar wenn du die beiden blauen wiederstand-kabel verwendest. Mein 8120 kommt nicht über 46° (Bei sehr aufwendigen Spielen 52° aber bedenke ich habe 2 Grafikkarten verbaut habe). Dafür kosten noctua richtig viel. Der spass kostet dich dann aber auch gerne 55-70€ für den Kühler inkl Low Noise Lüftern (beiliegend) Allerdings solltest du dir lieber noch ne Tube MX 2 oder MX 4 Wärmelitpaste dazubestellen. Hab den Kühler insg 6x Verbaut und 4x war die Wärmeleitpaste zäher wie kaugummi


----------



## Hawkzton (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

@dgcss ich habe die hier
ja cool guck ich mir mal an, ich vermess mal ob der d14 auch passt

@adi1 ja werde ich mal nachschauen


----------



## dgcss (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

wie gesagt ich habe den U12 (den kleineren) und der reicht auch locker ... Bisher sind auch alle meine Kollegen zufrieden damit. 

Mit den Speichern kannste so gut wie alle Kühler verbauen. Ein paar andere schöne wurden dir ja schon vorgeschlagen die auch sehr gut aber um einiges günstiger wie die noctua sind. Ich kann allerdings nur meine Erfahrungen kunt tuhen und bisher war und ist es der Beste Kühler den ich je unter den Fingern hatte. Nur der Preis ist halt ein Ganz großes Manko. aber selbst für mein Intel will ich den noch haben. allerdings muss ich mir dafür erstmal neue Spicher kaufen da ich 4 von den Hohen Vengance habe (Preis war knall hart , da konnte ich nicht nein sagen)


----------



## Hawkzton (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

könnt ihr mich mal aufklären, wo die lüfter angebracht werden? am tower oder direkt auf dem cpu?

und wenn am tower, wie wird das festgemacht?

ich hätt gern nen lüfter der nicht so laut ist wie mein jetziger, der wirklich laut ist wie meiner, die kreissäge
sollten eigentlich alle reinpassen ist nen noname midi tower son mittelding.

danke im voraus

Viele Grüße
danny


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2013)

Ohm also der Lüfter für den CPU Kühler kommt direkt auf den CPU Kühler. Normalerweise wird er da mit beiliegenden  Halteklammern befestig. 

Die Gehäuselüfter kommen ans Gehäuse. Da werden sie bei Lüfter mit normalen Bohrungen zur Befestigung entweder festgeschraubt oder mit Gummi-Nippeln befestigt. Einige Lüfter haben ein eigenes Befestigungssystem, aber da liegt an alles benötigte dabei. 

War das das was du wissen wolltest?


----------



## Hawkzton (11. Januar 2013)

@john201050 ja danke, dass war schonmal sehr informativ, weißt du oder wer anders, was ich unter den Minus dB werten verstehe?

könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar lüfter empfehlen(am besten mit amazon link, will von da aus kaufen) die definitiv in so ein typisches standard noname midi gehäuse passt und vielleicht auf den Cpu drauf kommt, oder findet ihr tower lüfter besser/einfacher zu installieren?

sorry für die dummen fragen

danke für eure hilfe

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*



dNyForFame schrieb:


> @john201050 ja danke, dass war schonmal sehr informativ, weißt du oder wer anders, was ich unter den Minus dB werten verstehe?


Meinst du beim Sound? Bei einigen Lautsprecher (-systemen) kann man die Lautstärke des Tieftonbereichs verändern, aber das ist hier ot. 



dNyForFame schrieb:


> könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar lüfter empfehlen(am besten mit amazon link, will von da aus kaufen) die definitiv in so ein typisches standard noname midi gehäuse passt und vielleicht auf den Cpu drauf kommt, oder findet ihr tower lüfter besser/einfacher zu installieren?


 Lüfter drehen sich, Kühler nehmen die Wärme auf. Was von beidem meinst du?



dNyForFame schrieb:


> keiner ne idee?


 Das Pushen von Threads ist unerwünscht (v.a. nach so kurzer Zeit), bitte unterlasse es zukünftig.


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Den AC Freezer 13 pro kann ich auch empfehlen. Gutes Teil.

Und Everest heist nun AIDA64, welches dein Board ganz sicher kennen wird.

Rhyn


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*



Uter schrieb:


> Meinst du beim Sound? Bei einigen Lautsprecher (-systemen) kann man die Lautstärke des Tieftonbereichs verändern, aber das ist hier ot.


ich mein eig weil, bei den lüftern meistens ne dB anzahl ist. deswegen was ich darunter versteh




Uter schrieb:


> Lüfter drehen sich, Kühler nehmen die Wärme auf. Was von beidem meinst du?



ok, aber trotzdem brauche ich links




Uter schrieb:


> Das Pushen von Threads ist unerwünscht (v.a. nach so kurzer Zeit), bitte unterlasse es zukünftig.



jo


@rhyn2012 danke, der sieht gut aus, der müsste glaube ich auch passen, wie wird das eigentlich nochmal festgemacht... gibts da nicht auch ne paste für?^^

MfG
Danny


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

Also bei den Lüftern ist immer eine dB Angabe drauf. Die kannst du aber vollkommen vergessen, da da nicht einheitlich gemessen wird und jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Ding macht. Deshalb bekommst du Werte, die du absolut nicht vergleichen kannst und die teilweise auch geschönt wurden. 

Wenn du wissen willst, welche Lüfter leise sind, guck dir ein paar Lüfter round-ups an. 

(Hier gibt's irgendwo das: "Große Lüfterroundup" mit ca. 50! Lüftern.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Der vorgeschlagene
Ac Freezer 13 von 

hier ist die Lautstärke und weitere tests vom AC freezer 13

was haltet ihr von dem? und denkt ihr der passt physikalisch auch in mein nonamegehäuse? 

der hat aber ne hohe watt anzahl, raucht dann bei mir nciht das netzteil ab? habe ja nur nen 530 w be quiet

und wieso habe ich im kopf, dass es vorsowas zum kontakt auch ne paste gibt? gibts sowas überhaupt noch?

danke für eure mithilfe!

Gruß

EDIT: der ac freezer 13 ist doch nen AM2+ ich hab doch nen AM3+


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

Die "Wattzahl" gibt an, wie viel W Abwärme der Kühler kühlen kann. Er selbst benötigt nur 1-3W für den Lüfter. 

Welche Kühler passen, kann die keiner mit Sicherheit sagen. Du hast ja das Gehäuse, also muss mal aus, was da alles reinpasst. 

Die Arctic Cooling CPU Kühler sollen nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sein. Ich würde was von Nocuta/Scythe/EKL/Thermalright/... nehmen. 

Wärmeleitpaste ist bei einem neuen Kühler dabei, es gibt natürlich bessere, aber das macht nur wenige Grad aus. 
Falls du trotzdem eine bessere willst, die Arctic Cooling MX-2 und MX-4 sind gut.

Die Bohrungen für die Befestigung sind afaik bei AM2, AM2+, AM3 und AM3+ gleich.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

achso ok 

was haltet ihr von dem hier?

Thermalright true spirit 140


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn er reinpasst, kannst du ihn nehmen.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

ne wird kritisch, gibt es auch nen guten lüfter in etwas bescheideneren größe?

Gruß

EDIT: Was haltet ihr von dem Thermalright True Spirit 90 M

oder lieber den  katana 3? der soll aber laut sein^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich würde schon ein Modell mit 120mm Lüfter nehmen. 

Messe mal aus, wie viel Platz du hast. Sonst kann man schlecht konkrete Empfehlungen aussprechen.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

der true spirit 90 m passt, ist der denn in ordnung?

nach oben hab ich ca. 15 cm frei aber knapp, also lieber alles bis 150 mm

zur breite und tiefe alles bis ca. 120 mm


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Was heißt nach oben?

Zur Gehäusedecke oder vom Board aus zum Seitenteil?


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

zum seitenteil hin sorry,

so siehts atm aus im Gehäuse

Da liegt ein Kabel welcher, für mein USB 3.0 Front sein soll, soweit ich weiß(Bild)
Wie krieg ich den angeschlossen? Was soll das für ein Kabel sein, gibt es dafür einen Adapter?

haltet ihr denn von dem Thermalright True Spirit 90 M nichts?

Gruß


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Er hat halt nur einen 92mm Lüfter. Ist einfach nur ein "kleiner" Towerkühler und schwächer als Modelle mit 120mm Lüfter.

Wenn du sagst, der Kühler darf 150mm hoch sein, würde der Macho 120 passen. (Da muss aber wirklich genug Platz sein, sonst geht der Deckel nicht mehr drauf.)
Ansonsten gäbe es noch Top-Blow Kühler, die sind aber auch nicht so stark wie vergleichbare Towerkühler. (Bsp: Top-Blow-Kühler)


EDIT:
Für das Kabel muss es eine passende Buchse auf dem Board geben. Gibt es die nicht, hat dein Mainboard keinen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss und du kannst es nicht anschließen. Einfache Adapter direkt aufs Board gibts afaik keine.
Was gehen würde, wäre eine PCIe Karte, wie z.B. die hier.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

@ john201050

der macho 120 sieht gut aus, nach oben passt es, wie sieht es aus mit meinem Ram:  Corsair Vengance 16 GB 1600 mhz

steht der nicht im weg? so sieht der macho ja aus, kann man den x-beliebig drehen?

Gruß


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Das weiß ich jetzt nicht, mit Sicherheit kann ich dir nur vom Großglockern sagen, das er nach hinten bläst, den hatte ich mal.
Da musst du mal nach Reviews suchen, vllt. findest du eines, bei dem eine AMD Platform benutzt wurde.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch einen Gehäuselüfter einbauen, der hinten rausbläßt.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

sollte aber passen, und ich hab corsair vengenance low profile

ich hab mich entschieden für den Thermalright Macho 120, danke an alle!


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Bitte, 
meld dich mal, solbald du ihn eingebaut hast.


----------



## Hawkzton (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

ok mache ich 

wird wahrscheinlich erst gegen wochenende sein


----------



## Hawkzton (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Hallo liebe Community, 

der macho 120 ist drin, zum ersten mal selber sowas eingebaut, war ne schwere geburt, aber er läuft, und man hört nichts
hier die Temp. (siehe bild) bei normalen nutzen (youtube offen, internet surfen usw)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Nun, 17 Grad CPU-Temperatur ist mir doch etwas unrealistisch.


----------



## Hawkzton (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

ich guck gleich nochmal, aber stand in macho120 auch in der beschreibung temp 20° im idle

meine graka hat gerade 28°


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Die Temperaturen im Leerlauf sind auch nicht so interessant.
Du kannst ja einmal Prime starten und die Temps unter Last posten,
dann sehen wir ja,ob das mit der Kühlung so klappt .


----------



## Hawkzton (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

ja mach ich später, gerade keine zeit
aber glaub mir mein alter lüfter hat mich aufgeregt und mir war lautstärke immer egal, weil ich headset auf habe,
aber der alte lüfter ging garnicht! 

ich poste später


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD fx 8120*

Wenn dein PC nicht draußen oder im Kühlschrank steht, stimmen die Temperaturen nicht.
Außerdem sind die Temperaturen im Idle eigentlich uninteressant. Lass mal Prime95 im "Maximum Heat Modus" eine halbe Stunde laufen und schau dir die Temperaturen dann an.

Die Temperautrsensoren sind nicht wirklich genau, vor allem im Idle nicht. Deshalb bekommt man teilweise auch Temperaturen unter Raumtemperatur angezeigt...
Aber die grobe Richtung stimmt und das reicht ja auch dafür, wozu die Temperautsensoren eigentlich eingebaut sind. Nämlich um die Hardware im Überhitzungsfall zu schützen.


----------

